# best way to clean out ink cartridges?



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

I'm going to use a different brand of ink. What is the best way to empty out the ink cartridges and place new ink in them?

Should I just dump out the ink and place the new ink in?


Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Isaac11 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi,
First can you told us what printer do you have ?


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

I have an Epson 4800 that already has sublimation inks from cobra. 

I didn't want to have to purchase new refillable cartridges.


----------



## Isaac11 (Feb 27, 2015)

The best move will be to buy some cleaning cartridges for the epson 4800 and remove all the old ink from the printer by doing some ink charge or cleaning heads and then you can put your new inks


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

so use the cleaning solution in the ink cartridges and clean out the printer. Once the cleaning solution is out use the new ink?

wouldn't that contaminate the new ink?


----------



## Isaac11 (Feb 27, 2015)

No it will not. You only need to check that your nozzle are clean with the cleaning solution and then move to your new ink and do some head cleaning or ink charge.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I would wash out the cartridges with warm water. This is what I do ,with Mutohs and Rolands. Wait to do a profile till well after the lines are empty.


----------



## JosephRegan90 (Dec 26, 2015)

Soak the ink cartridge until the water cools down, dry it with a soft cloth and reinsert it into the printer. Run the print head cleaning utility that came with your printer, then try printing to make sure ink is flowing normally again.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Isaac11 said:


> The best move will be to buy some cleaning cartridges for the epson 4800 and remove all the old ink from the printer by doing some ink charge or cleaning heads and then you can put your new inks


The 4800 has long ink lines and holds about 75mL of ink in those lines. As such you would ruin your print heads doing enough head cleans to displace out that old ink.

Nothing personal but your advise can damage his printer. 

I have a 4880 and nearly identical.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

primodvdprices said:


> I'm going to use a different brand of ink. What is the best way to empty out the ink cartridges and place new ink in them?
> 
> Should I just dump out the ink and place the new ink in?
> 
> ...


See the pdf in the link.

*What ever you do, do not try and purge out the inks by head cleaning.*

http://sawgrassink.indigofiles.com/technical_support/48XX_Flush__Recharge.pdf


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

skdave said:


> I would wash out the cartridges with warm water. This is what I do ,with Mutohs and Rolands. Wait to do a profile till well after the lines are empty.


I washed out the cartridges with warm water but how do you dry them?


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

cleaning solution & clean well


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

How do you dry them out?


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

Remove all filters and plugs then turn 'em upside down for a day or so. Lastly use shop vac or equivalent to blow out excess water that may remain. I personally have left what ever minuscule drops of water I couldn't blow out in there as I don't think those few drops are gonna breakdown >250ml of sublimation ink I'm putting in the cartridge.


----------

